# Cleaning buffing wheels.



## Stephen (Jan 3, 2010)

How can I clean buffing wheels contaminated with metal dust? All advice will be appreciated.
Many Thanks


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't tried this------use a hacksaw blade.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would avoid using metal objects to decontaminate metal from the buffs, I usually wrap some 60 grit around a board. After that I take a scap piece of wood and buff the heck out of it to knock out and sand particles that may have been left behind. Works for me, but as usual around here, results may vary by user. :wink:


----------



## wolftat (Jan 3, 2010)

I use a buffer rake, it takes care of the wheels very nicely.


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 3, 2010)

If it has been used for metal, only use it for metal. Get a new wheel for a different material.
To clean a wheel, use a wire brush. They are less aggressive than the rakes (this helps the wheel last longer), cheaper, and get in between the fibers better.


----------



## greggas (Jan 3, 2010)

I usually use a flat piece of wood or plastic to push into the wheel to loosen the pieces and hold my shop vac right under and / or over it to catch the particles...works pretty well most of the time


----------



## KenV (Jan 3, 2010)

You and probably never get all the metal black out with a rake.  Try 24 grit sanding belt to wear down the buff -- and change belt contact spots because the black metal particles will lodge in the abrasive and get picked up again-- but buffs are cheap -- save those for metal use and buy new clean ones for wood and plastics.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Having read all the replies I am going to start with the less aggressive and work towards the more aggressive recommendations. Looks like a different set of wheels for wood is the way to go.
Will try the cleaning first.
Thanks again
Stephen


----------

